# Canada Road Closure



## alamere (Jun 23, 2008)

The following article says that Canada Road will be closed Aug 6, 7 & 10 for the Senior Games bicycle races.

http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=13250


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah.. there are signs posted on the road as well


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up, alamere. I luv riding on Canada Road. 
.


----------

